# Gentoo + P I 200 Mhz ...

## spOOwn

voila je voudrais juste savoir si vous avez une idée du temps que ca prends pour installer la gentoo 1.4 a partir du stage1 sur un pentium 1 a 200 Mhz avec 48 mo de ram...

si il y a un autre post que parle de ca , merci de me le faire savoir   :Smile: 

sinon j'attends vos réponses !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

Je crois que 24 heures ne serait pas du luxe pour ce genre d'exploit ....

A+

----------

## spOOwn

wouah, ca fais un peu beaucoup ca, alors je vais peut etre me limité au STAGE 3 , personne d'autre n'a tenté l'exploit ???

et bien sur , sur cette machine , je ne compte pas de KDE ou gnome, je n'imagine meme pas le temps qu'il me fautdrait   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Heu... ben moi il m'a fallu à peu près une semaine 24h/24 pour installer gentoo from scratch avec un Athlon XP 2000 (1.53GHz). Bon j'ai installé KDE et Gnome (en plus, KDE j'ai du recommencer 2x), et tout ce qui a besoin en multimedia.

T'en aura au minimum pour 24h.

----------

## spOOwn

wouh !!!!!!!!     :Shocked: 

moi de toute facon, il me faut seulement l'install de base et par la suite peut etre quelque outils supplémentaire car j'aimerais avoir un serveur de fichier sur ce PC avec la gentoo....

----------

## cylgalad

24H, hmm, faudrait que j'essaye un jour, j'ai un pI 200 MHz mais avec 64 Mo  :Laughing: 

Enfin, au moins tu gagnes du temps en ne compilant ni KDE ni Gnome qui sont beaucoup trop lent dessus..

----------

## DuF

si tu peux le mettre en réseau, utilises distcc, déjà ça te fera gagner bcp de temps pour les compilations par la suite.

----------

## spOOwn

normalement je pense que je peux le mettre en réseau, mais DISTCC , ce prog utilise un autre processeur c'est bien ca??? si oui il n'utilise pas les optimisations du pc sur lequel je veux l'installer...

enfin je ne me suis jamais bcp renseigner sur DISTCC...

----------

## Yann

Je suis en train de la faire l'install de base (stage1) sur un PII 200Mhz 32 Mo de RAM. compte une nuit pour le bootstrap, et quelques heures pour le system. Je peux pas te dire exactement combien, en général je lance ça et je vais me pieuter ou je pars au taf. J'ai recommencé plusieurs fois car: attention au OUT OF MEMORY qui tue!!! Lance surtout pas deux trucs en même temps sinon la compil de gcc (je crois que c'est elle) qui est gourmande en mémoire a de fortes chances de planter.

Pour ce qui est de la compil du noyau, compte une (bonne) heure.

"Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage".

Merci pour le distcc DuF! Juste: c'est facile à mettre en oeuvre?

----------

## arlequin

En fait, Distcc envoie des bouts de code aux differentes machines du reseau pour qu'elles le compilent. C'est, en gros, comme un cluster.

L'installation est relativement facile........ mais la configuration, argl. J'ai essayé, ça n'a jamais voulu marcher   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si tu y arrives.

Tu peux consulter ça

----------

## DuF

Pour distcc je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé (pour l'instant j'ai qu'une machine qui fonctionne) mais un pote l'a fait et ça marche terriblement bien, c'est très pratique, couplé à des noyaux OpenMosix d'après lui c'est le top du top  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

[flashback]

 *Yann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la compil du noyau, compte une (bonne) heure.

 

Yeeeesss !! Moi je mettais 45 minutes environ pour compiler un kernel 2.2.x sous Mandrake 6.1, avec mon K6-2 266@300 !!

Chui nostalgiqueeeeeeeeeeeee   :Wink: 

[/flashback]

----------

## spOOwn

et bien merci pour tous ces renseignements... je me lancerai des que j'en aurai le temps... et je tenterai directement le STAGE 1 , mais se sera suremetn le DISTCC pour ne pas trop me compliquer la tache   :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses utiliser distcc lors du bootstrap.... car il faut l'installer, et ça je ne pense pas que tu puisses le faire avant que ta machine soit configurée !

----------

## yoyo

Il m'a semblé lire à un endroit (je sais plus où  :Embarassed:  . Ca y est, je perds la boule  :Rolling Eyes:  ) qu'il était possible de compiler des ebuilds sans les installer.

En utilisant une machine rapide et en mettant les flags et USE appropriés, tu dois pouvoir t'épargner de longues heures de compil ...

Hope this help

----------

## Yann

distcc ca marche tip-top... enfin presque: il m'a planté sur une compil en me disant un truc du genre "erreur de compilation parallèle", mais pour une floppée d'autres, j'ai pas eu de problème.

Pour ceux que ca interesse:

sur les machines serveur toto et titi (ils disent 'volontaires' dans le manuel):

> distccd -p PORT

sur la machine cliente:

> export CC=distcc

> export DISTCC_HOSTS="toto:PORT titi:PORT localhost"

Puis c'est tout.

Si quelqu'un à réussi à le faire marcher avec cygwin... Il parait que c'est possible, j'ai pas réussi.

----------

## yoyo

Petit extrait d'un thread salé sur la Gentoo (26/01/03) :

 *Quote:*   

>  Une astuce, pour installer Gentoo sur de vieux clous (genre 486) et si tu as un ordi plus puissant à disposition, il y a 2 solutions :
> 
> - Soit l'architecture est pas trop vieille comparé a ton autre ordi et tu pourra utiliser distcc : c'est un deamon qui te permet de faire de la compilation distribuée et c'est très simple à utiliser (cf forums pour plus d'explications)
> 
> - Soit tu fait du cross-compiling a partir deta machine plus performante et tu cré des packages binaires (option --buildpackage je crois) pour ton autre ordi.

 

----------

## Qux

Comme le dit yoyo, il est possible d'installer une gentoo sans trop compiler sur le pc cible (A) (si si !)

Il te faut une bonne machine (qu'on appellera B) ... 

La recette :

- Sur A, fais une install stage 3 (moins ça fait mal, gcc demandant pas mal de mémoire)

- Modifie le make.conf de B de manière à ce qu'elle créé des programmes pour l'architecture du piti pc (genre i586)

- Fais un emerge sync sur A et B (pour avoir les mêmes versions de packages), ou copie l'arbre portage de B vers A (mais fais un emerge portage sur A avant, le format pouvant varier d'une version à l'autre)

- Sur B fais un emerge -eB des packages qui t'intéressent 

Ca va créer des .tar.bz2 BINAIRES de ces packages et leurs dépendances dans /usr/portage/packages sans les installer

-Fais un tar de ce répertoire.

 - Remodifie make.conf de B pour retrouver les bonnes optimisations

- Sur A, recréé le /usr/portage/packages en récupérant le tar créé par cd ou réseau

- Toujours sur A, fais un emerge -k de la même série de packages... ça va installer les binaires sans compiler

Pour éviter le transfert du fichier tar, tu peux aussi faire un montage NFS de /usr/portage/packages...

C'est comme ça que j'ai installé une gentoo minimaliste sur un P90, n'ayant pas insisté pour faire marcher distcc.. 

un jour de compil sur un P4, 4h d'install sur le nain... C'est honnête !

Faut pas oublier que le téléchargements des sources prend pas mal de temps, mais là elles sont déjà sur B donc ça va vite !

En plus, WindowMaker ou Fluxbox passent sans problème.

----------

## Paule.Green

c'est pas trop comparable comme machine...

mais sur un pentiumpro 200 avec 256Mo, ça m'a pris environ 15h depuis le stage 1 jusque la fin (sans Xfree bien sur...) mais avec cups, samba et openafs...

donc, sur un P200 sans X, le stage 1...pourqoi pas?

----------

